# Reinigung GFK



## KaLeu (11. Oktober 2016)

Moin zusammen,

 kann man ein GFK-Boot mit einem Dampfreiniger (nur Dampf, kein Druck) reinigen, ohne den Gelcoat zu beschädigen?

 Danke

 MfG

 KaLeu


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 150887 (11. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Reinigung GFK*

Das ist kein Problem, Gelcoat ist stabil genug. Nur bei Vorschäden muss man aufpassen.


----------



## KaLeu (12. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Reinigung GFK*

Moin, Frank,

danke. Dann werde ich mal putzen.

MfG

KaLeu


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Reinigung GFK*

Wenns nicht sauber wird kannst du auch mit Salzsäureverdünnung aus dem Baumarkt arbeiten...


----------



## Marco74 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Reinigung GFK*

Säureverdünnung? Quatsch!
Google mal nach Yachticon Wasserpass, nehme ich seit Jahren und ist genau dafür da.


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Reinigung GFK*

Ach und da ist auch überhaupt keine Säure drin... |rolleyes


----------



## capri2 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Reinigung GFK*

klar anorganische und organische Säuren:q

Aber bei der Säure aus dem Baumarkt ist kein schickes Boot auf dem Etikett und es kostet nur nen Bruchteil..#6


----------



## Heidechopper (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Reinigung GFK*

Und letztendlich kann man auch Essig verwenden; - Hauptsache sauer, da die Verschmutzung in der Hauptsache aus Kalkresten von "Mikromuscheln" besteht. Die Säure(n) löst den Kalk auf und den Rest kann man mit klarem Wasser abwaschen.
 Gruß
 Rolf


----------



## Stoney0066 (13. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Reinigung GFK*

So siehts aus!


----------

